
Contribution of cannabis use to variation in the incidence of psychotic disorder - urs2102
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanpsy/article/PIIS2215-0366(19)30048-3/fulltext
======
urs2102
I’ve seen discussion about this all over Twitter and thought it would be
interesting to share regarding if the experiment is more correlatory than
causal or vice-versa.

